
BuzzFeed Employees Staging Walkout in Push for Union Recognition - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-17/buzzfeed-employees-staging-walkout-in-push-for-union-recognition
======
aphextim
The journalistic objectivity of many of the online publishers has gotten worse
and worse over the past 10 years in my opinion on all sides of the political
spectrum.

"Objectivity in journalism aims to help the audience make up their own mind
about a story, providing the facts alone and then letting audiences interpret
those on their own. To maintain objectivity in journalism, journalists should
present the facts whether or not they like or agree with those facts.
Objective reporting is meant to portray issues and events in a neutral and
unbiased manner, regardless of the writers opinion or personal beliefs."

Taken from -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journalistic_objectivity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journalistic_objectivity)

Then you have an article from Vox which highlights exactly my thoughts.

"Most journalists are, whether they think of themselves this way or not,
explainers. They are in the business of making sense of the torrent of
information constantly deluging us all.

That obviously can and does include an enormous range of journalists and an
enormous range of voices, formats, and subjects. Some journalists prefer the
“objective,” distanced tone that marked most journalism in the late 20th
century. Some prefer to have a distinctive voice and perspective."

That last sentence, at least in my opinion is where someone shifts from
journalist to someone who is only trying to proselytize their worldview.

Vox quote taken from this article - [https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2018/12/7/18117404/ad...](https://www.vox.com/science-and-
health/2018/12/7/18117404/advice-for-journalists-news-media)

------
aurizon
Ah yes, the myth of the bottomless well of cash that publishing generates is
ample to double staff wages and halve hours worked. Good luck trying to get
another job if you tell the truth about your last job - which you caused to
fold...

